# Eclipse und Git (EGit



## vogella (14. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

diesmal ein Tutorial über die Verwendung von Git in Eclipse. Das Projekt nennt sich EGit.

Git mit Eclipse (EGit) - Tutorial


----------

